# Meyers Brigg Personality Type Test



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

As requested by Anne, what is your Meyers Brigg personality type test result? Test can be found here:

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

Original thread can be found here:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/personality-types-dog-people-9986/


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Interpretation can be found here:

http://www.personalitypage.com/portraits.html

http://typelogic.com/


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I am an ENTJ


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Taken it three times now and ALL are INTJ...LOL


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Your Type is 
ISTJ 
Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
44 25 62 22 

Whatever that means, that's what the test said I was.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I got INFJ - The Protector.
http://www.personalitypage.com/INFJ.html


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

No visionaries or thinkers yet. HUH. Interesting


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> No visionaries or thinkers yet. HUH. Interesting


We've divorced them. :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

??? Well I'm confused because when I took the test it says I am an INFJ, an Idealist Counselor, but the poll shows INFJ as a "protector". WTF am I missing?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> No visionaries or thinkers yet. HUH. Interesting





Anne Vaini said:


> We've divorced them. :lol:


LOL...you can say that again....\\/


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Taken it three times now and ALL are INTJ...LOL


 Me too. As are a lot of others on here.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> ??? Well I'm confused because when I took the test it says I am an INFJ, an Idealist Counselor, but the poll shows INFJ as a "protector". WTF am I missing?


I don't think there is one set way to describe the subtypes. I think it just matters on who wrote up the descriptors what their one or two word summary means. ;-)


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1] Introverted [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Intuitive [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Thinking Judging[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]78 38 12 78[/SIZE]


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The givers, all three of the names that are givers start with the letter"J". does that mean anything??????


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Checked with another group of high drive dog owners training in a different discipline. 60% are ENTJ or INTJ. I'm shocked. I was expecting a dramatically different result from that group.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Introverted[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Intuitive[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Thinking[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Judging[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]56 12 75 78[/SIZE]


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Is it possible that all of that 1% of the pop are all here? LOL

And I thought I was special...sniff sniff.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I am an ENFJ as well. Says the best career for me would be teaching..............guess it is a good thing that I have been teaching for 23 yrs. Also says that I would be a good leader, guess that explains why I have a MastersDegree in Educational Leadership !!!!!!
Jerry, not all the givers names begin with J

Terry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They just mis-spelled yours, your name should have been Jerry.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

That would make my first name Jerrence  

*T*erry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, then look at it this way. You ARE in good company.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

There is no doubt about that Terald    

Jerrence


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok......took it twice, I'm ENTJ.
There were 2 or 3 questions which I was 50/50 but I dont think it would have made much of a difference.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

entj here Too...........


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Any Male Entj?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Your Type is: 
INFJ
Strength of the preferences:
Introverted 44%, Intutive 50%, Feeling 38% and Judging 33%

Guess I'm a protective Idealist!!!:lol:


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	25	25	33

So either I am a counselor or a protector??? There appears to be more than 1% of us here.....


----------



## Richard Fortunato (Mar 28, 2009)

ENTP but I believe my dog is an ENTJ


----------



## Tammy Cohen (Dec 21, 2008)

*INFJ*
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging
Strength of the preferences % 
 44 88 12 11


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

*INFJ*
[SIZE=+1]Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]33 62 12 33[/SIZE]


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

ENTJ

Executive what? lol.


----------



## Danielle Wagner (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I am a INFP. Doesn't look like you have it on there. I am a healer *yay*. :smile:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

ENTP: What can I say...I AM the Visionary! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

INTJ; I would like to know who has what dog and shares what interest..


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> INTJ; I would like to know who has what dog and shares what interest..



what are your interests?

I'm an INFJ I have a Malinois and a Rottweiler

my interests are music and dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

ENTJ here 

I'm an artistic/crafty big game hunter that is obsessed with training animals and I have an AB and an Airedale. I don't consider myself limited to any particular breed, I am super interested in Dutchies but I'm a bulldogger at heart, love the goofy slobber hounds.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

My suspicions and university "edumacation" learnin' would have thinking that those of us with similar dogs and interested in similar diciplines fit into the same category on the MB testing scale. What facinates me is the underlying drives in the humans as opposed to the dogs. 

For instance, I have a facination and inherrent respect for the 3 "super breeds" GSD, Mal, Dutchie's. I can see a pit bull or whatever they are calling them today and wonder why the f**k would anyone own that dog? This has always had me asking why? The people I met with Labs all seem nice, the people with working labs for hunting all seem rich, the people I meet with Golden's all seem to be devoted family folks...its weird. The people I meet with my 3 fav's (only know a few with Dutchie's) all seem to be "get the job done right" kind of people, you know, if there was a Rolex hidden under the bite suit, you would never know it!! 

I guess that's what a philosophy degree does to you, allows you to be a master at wasting alot of f'n time thinking about alot of crap that really doesn't matter!!!8-[

And yes, I am prepared to get nailed for my ignorant pit bull comment...Im ready....


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Your type is ENFJ - The Giver

Extroverted: 44% - moderately expressed extravert
Intuitive: 62% - distinctively expressed intuitive personality
Feeling: 25% - moderately expressed feeling personality
Judging: 78% - very expressed judging personality

http://www.personalitypage.com/ENFJ.html


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is....[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] 

[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2] INTP[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Introverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+1]44 50 12 22[/SIZE]


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm an ESFJ The Caregivers 

This is the 3rd time I've taken this test. Always the same answer. It fits, as I have been managing medical / dental practices for most of the last 20 years.


----------

